# Cylinder head bolt tool?



## blondegrumpybear (May 13, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post. I am replacing a Cylinder head on a 03 AWV 1.8 T. I thought that I had done all my research but I have come to a stand still. Tried to remove head tonight with the #10 polydrive and it will not fit the head bolts. Could it be a #9 polydrive? Or do I need a diffrent tool? Thanks.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, this maybe your answer: 

_*Note: If your early 1.8t had 12 point head bolts, the new bolts you buy for reassembly may arrive with the newer 6 spline shown above.*_

So, basically; your 1.8T may have original, triple square 12 point head bolts but the replacement head bolts, will be 6 point polydrive. So, you would need a 10 mm 12 Point (triple square/XZN) Driver/socket for removal of the old head bolts and then a 10 mm 6 point polydrive socket, to install your new head bolts. 

http://www.metalnerd.com/cat05.htm


----------



## blondegrumpybear (May 13, 2015)

*Did not work.*

Ok I got the 12 point socket and it did not work either. Looking in the holes the bolt heads have 6 points but the 10 polydrive seems too big any ideas?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know for sure; however, a victor reinz replacement head bolt set, for your engine code and year... shows this: 

Victor Reinz Replacement Cyl. Head Bolt Set
Part Number: A3031-127952
Availability: In Stock (55 available) 
$33.90

Buy

Cyl. Head Bolt Set 6 Point Torx Head Screw. *6 Point #9 Torx Drive Socket Required *

Maybe the head has been off before and the bolts were replaced, before? 

_Can you clean the bolt with carb cleaner and blow it off with compressed air; maybe take a picture of it, confirm it is a polydrive? _

Maybe this guide; using drill bits, would help id the size? 

http://www.metalnerd.com/downloads/triplesquaretable.pdf


----------

